# Hi. Need help on Tajima Tmex C-1201



## carmend (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi to all  ,

I´m new to embroidery .
I´m starting my first steps on a Tajima Tmex C-1201, but there are no training videos online unfortunately.
I have managed to start embroidering ( yippee), however there is 1 big hurdle that i havent managed to cross over yet. 
I´m hoping someone more experienced can give a some tips.
I would really like to know how to program the machine so that it will start to sew for example in the middle of the hoop.
This because I embroidered a small flag (no problem here it went well  however I added a name underneath the flag on the progam (Wilcom) and the machine first embroidered the flag and went it went to start embroidering the name it hit the outer part of the hoop .
Luckily it did nor break the needle, but now I´m scared to start embroidering and have the same issue....
It there any tricks that i can use for this not to happen again in the future? 

Sorry for the long query, and thank you in advance to anyone that replies. 

xx
Carmen


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds like you need to center the design in Wilcom? If you added the text below the design, then go to the Stitch menu and select Auto Start and End. Make sure it is set to center of design and Maintain Automatically.

On the Tajima you set the hoop center manually.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok if you change to needle 1 then the 2nd presser foot should be right over the center screw on the left side of the hoop. That is centered for origin. Then run trace and you'll know if the design is going to fit.


----------



## carmend (Jul 31, 2008)

ShirlandDesign said:


> Ok if you change to needle 1 then the 2nd presser foot should be right over the center screw on the left side of the hoop. That is centered for origin. Then run trace and you'll know if the design is going to fit.




Hi ShirlandDesign,

Thanks for the feedback, I will do the centering of the design, but on which keys of the Tajima do i set the centering? Is it on the offset ? I have read the manual but it is a bit confusing… 
I try the trace but it is out of the hoop …  
the closest place for me to get some training is a 2 hour flight away … 
I would really appreciate your comments. 

Thanks
Carmen


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

To center your tajima, note which needle the machine is currently on. You use your movement keys to center that needle to the hoop you have selected for the job. The machine will remember that selected start point once you press the button to start your design. It will start all designs from that point unless you change it at the conclusion of the design.

If you move your machine manually in the middle of a design it will not remember that new position, but go back to the starting point you set at the beginning of the design.


----------



## carmend (Jul 31, 2008)

cathyr said:


> To center your tajima, note which needle the machine is currently on. You use your movement keys to center that needle to the hoop you have selected for the job. The machine will remember that selected start point once you press the button to start your design. It will start all designs from that point unless you change it at the conclusion of the design.
> 
> If you move your machine manually in the middle of a design it will not remember that new position, but go back to the starting point you set at the beginning of the design.


Thanks Cathyr I think i have finally understood.  

Carmen


----------



## HamiltonArtists (Apr 16, 2013)

I just bought this machine it is old but solid and works great Bought some beginner software Hatch by Wilcom Any info you found tips tricks on this machine greatly appreciated


----------

